# Strap for each guitar?



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok
am I getting excessive? I have started buying a different strap, one for each guitar...now I am going to be getting a couple of GC straps that are going to completely screw things up (getting them anyway)..
does any one else try and match the strap to their guitars or do you just have a favorite strap
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I have one to match each, and I'm just a basement hack! But then I am a fashion conscious female! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Each of my guitars has it's own strap, but comfort beats fashion every time... 

I mostly just want to make sure that there's a strap in each case, cause I don't want to have to make sure each case is loaded depending on what I decide to take to a gig.... But there's nothing to say that a given guitar will always have the same strap.

For the same reason, each guitar has its own Pub Prop... and it's own capo... and its own Pick Clip fulla flat-picks topped with a thumb pick... 

There was a time when each guitar had its own Sabine Stick-on tuner, but my Boss TU-2 put an end to needing that...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Because of the straplock system I use (Milklocks) every instrument gets its own strap.

If you can afford more than one guitar what's a few bucks for a strap?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I just have "a collection of straps". Some live with guitars in cases. Some can be found lying around at the bottom of a closet. Most have StrapLok ends on them because all my electrics use StrapLoks. I've got one go-to strap that I'll make sure I have before I leave the house. But if two straps happen to leave with me I might use them. I don't really sweat it. Straps cost a very small fraction of everything else I use to make music.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have about 60 straps. I threw out the ones that were done like dinner, even if they were comfy. I find some are better than others, so about 5 or 6 get used alot, and the rest dont do much but sit in a case orr on the rack. Usually the shape and weight of the guitar combined with the posture of the player dictate the most suitable strap for a guitar, so I havent found that perfect strap yet.........


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got one or two. I like the 'seat belt' straps as they move around easily and I like the guitar to move.

I used to have a leather strap for my LP, but I move so much it would almost take my shirt off after an hour or so.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I have a strap for each bass. Actually I have more straps than basses, guess that means I have to even it up a bit


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Because of the straplock system I use (Milklocks) every instrument gets its own strap.
> 
> If you can afford more than one guitar what's a few bucks for a strap?


Ha. I use the same 50cent strap locks on one of my basses.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I don't have any straps,...when can I order one from GC ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Soon! 

10 characters


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now I have one strap,... 'cause I'm a cheap Mofo.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've only got 3 straps ordered (they're handmade so I'm still waiting for them)... for $80 each I can't really afford one for each guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Ha. I use the same 50cent strap locks on one of my basses.


Works great doesn't it?

I've been doing it since 1980 or so. The only way it fails is if the strap breaks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

simescan said:


> I don't have any straps,...when can I order one from GC ???


They should be in by the end of this week. Will make an announcement as soon as they arrive.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a strap for each of my guitars (well except for my classical-since I don't need one for it.)

The reason I do is that I prefer leather straps, and since I have different types of guitars I need to have the straps at different lengths. Leather straps are a pain to readjust all the time, so if each guitar has its own strap, it's quicker & easier.

I also match the strap to the guitar by colour--sort of. My Iceman is actually a dark brown on the edge of the sunburst, but a black strap looks better than a brown one. 

I've had several straps over the years--some wore out, some were lent to friends and never returned, and a couple just disappeared. None of my leather straps have had any decoration beyond the name of the store or strap company.

I used to tie the leather "strings" that came with them on my amp handle. I don't know why--I did that with my first leather strap and kept doing it with each one afterwards for a several years.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Having more than one strap is great. I have more straps than I need but the convenience is worth the extra $$$.

I like the coin for the strap button. Can't say I've seen it before.
Looks very effective.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I got to thinking, that I couldn't imagine anyone not having a strap for every instrument. I keep an extra as well with some cheapie strap lock discs.

The coin trick does work very well and holds tight, but obviously the strap stays with the guitar so you better not be one of those that needs to remove the strap before it goes in the case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd never put my guitar into the case with the strap attached.... 

Also, my guitars mostly all use end-pin-jacks so strap locks aren't an option (At least I've never found one that fits my end-pin jacks)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I think I have three. One Leather one that I hand tooled when I worked at this leather place. One wide cloth one that I made from a women's belt. And I just bought a leather one 'cause the local second hand store wasn't stocking anything that was going to work.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Works great doesn't it?
> 
> I've been doing it since 1980 or so. The only way it fails is if the strap breaks.


Quite ingenious, I'd say. Do you keep using the original screw or you use a shorter one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got a strap for every guitar I play on one. The best and favourite is a wide leather strap which my folks gave me for my 16th birthday or Christmas that year (that's 33 years ago). It wasn't used for a few years but for most of those years it's been in heavy rotation. Plain when new, it now has some carving and initials. I figure the folks got pretty good value for their money.

All electric straps have Schaller strap locks on them.

It's all about convenience.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, one for each. For some time I've been superstitious about removing the strap at the top horn (wearing out the hole in the strap) and only disconnect at the bottom, because the bottom strap hole is always flat on the guitar anyway--it doesn't matter how much that one is worn.

As an aside, one advantage of leather straps over cloth ones is the second, "shorter" hole in the thinner "belt/adjust" section, which can be useful when sitting down with the guitar.


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now, my ratio of straps to guitar is 2:1. I think I better go out and buy some more guitars!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Quite ingenious, I'd say. Do you keep using the original screw or you use a shorter one?


I use the same screw that was holding the strap knob on. The fact that the quarters are thinner than the knobs allows the screw to penetrate deeper and therefore be just a little more secure. You can actually adjust the tension of the strap to your tastes by tightening or loosening the screws.

It's simple and pretty much bulletproof IMO.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I'd never put my guitar into the case with the strap attached....
> 
> Also, my guitars mostly all use end-pin-jacks so strap locks aren't an option (At least I've never found one that fits my end-pin jacks)


I for one don't care if the strap sits on top of my guitars in the case - they are my tools of the trade, if they get a bit scratched with use, so be it.


With end pin jacks, you could try Jim Dunlop "Strap Lok" strap locks. They are cheap (under $10) and look flimsy, but really work surprisingly well.










I have a few of them I keep in my briefcase that comes with me everwhere should an emergency present itself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I almost thought that was a toilet seat at first...:smile:

Those work huh?

I've considered trying them.
On my Iceman I have some old Gibson strap knobs--they are sort of elongated football shaped, and do a good job--especially with the Iceman where both strap knobs are on the back of the guitar--which plays havoc with the case by the way.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

james on bass said:


> With end pin jacks, you could try Jim Dunlop "Strap Lok" strap locks. They are cheap (under $10) and look flimsy, but really work surprisingly well.


I just picked some up to try them out--less than $2 is what I paid.
They won't work with the strap knobs on my Iceman--but should work on my other guitars--I'm most concerned about my S&P 12 string in that regard.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

james on bass said:


> With end pin jacks, you could try Jim Dunlop "Strap Lok" strap locks. They are cheap (under $10) and look flimsy, but really work surprisingly well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, never mind-I answered my own question. I feel silly about it now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a bunch of straps including some pretty fancy ones, but I have a few favourites that I use all the time no matter waht guitar I am playing. My #1 is a Moody strap, my #2 and #3 are Italia, and the rest I just pick and choose from when the mood strikes.

These ones are cool but I don't use them much:

this one is just too nice....










and this one makes me feel "dirty".... 

(Warning: must be over 18 to view)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v413/peterreid/Dcp_3547.jpg?t=1197340058


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Sneaky
that looks like a "tooled" strap to me.....nice 
cheers
RIFF


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I use one for every guitar because I use the a 4 cent washer overtop of my strap that is just too narrow to go over the strap button.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I use one for every guitar because I use the a 4 cent washer overtop of my strap that is just too narrow to go over the strap button.


Yup, that's what I've been doing for years. Works great, don't have to worry about guitar falling off (been there, embarrassing enough to only let happen once!), and you always know where your strap is! Haven't had one not fit into the case w/ the guitar yet. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

So am I the only guy who hates the idea of putting my guitars into the cases with the straps still attached?!?!?!


No way am I doin' that... That's what the little flip-open compartment in teh case under the guitar neck is for... 

I'm also way more a fan of plain guitar straps... for the same reason I believe that food should be served on plain white plates.... It helps put the focus on the important part.

YMMV


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> Yup, that's what I've been doing for years. Works great, don't have to worry about guitar falling off (been there, embarrassing enough to only let happen once!), and you always know where your strap is! Haven't had one not fit into the case w/ the guitar yet. :smile:


Yup. I've been doing this (well something similar) for decades. Every guitar has its own strap and they all fit in the cases easily with the straps attached.

I never play sitting down unless I'm in the studio and the straps don't bother me in that case anyway.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> So am I the only guy who hates the idea of putting my guitars into the cases with the straps still attached?!?!?!


...i use thick, heavy leather straps. forcing them into the case with the guitar makes no sense to me, either.

as well, i need a separate strap for each guitar. i cannot imagine forcing my audience to sit there and wait while i change guitars, taking the additional time to remove the strap from one to put on another.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i use thick, heavy leather straps. forcing them into the case with the guitar makes no sense to me, either.
> -dh


Thicker and heavier than these?
No "forcing" is needed. They fit easily if you want them to. If you don't.......don't try.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> So am I the only guy who hates the idea of putting my guitars into the cases with the straps still attached?!?!?!


No. I don't like doing that either.



ClintonHammond said:


> I'm also way more a fan of plain guitar straps... for the same reason I believe that food should be served on plain white plates.... It helps put the focus on the important part.


I'm the same way....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

All of my cases except one have the cases to fit the guitar body--so the strap won't fit if I leave it on--except for my Mustang. That's a Lead I case (a smaller rectangle style.) But I still take the strap off. I use thin leather straps too.

Those thicker tasseled straps would not fit in my cases if left on the guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> All of my cases except one have the cases to fit the guitar body--so the strap won't fit if I leave it on--except for my Mustang. That's a Lead I case (a smaller rectangle style.) But I still take the strap off. I use thin leather straps too.
> 
> Those thicker tasseled straps would not fit in my cases if left on the guitar.


I can understand that people don't _like_ to leave the straps on their guitars, but I've had Les Pauls and done this and as we all know Les Paul cases are very form fitting. Mine fit and I use thick heavy straps. Once you train the strap it folds into the necessary position.


----------



## Collin Bass (Oct 17, 2020)

Resurrecting an old theead because this is totally me. I love seeing straps match the guitar, I think it's a great way to being out a little personality, and I would love to see your pairings. First, I'll show you mine.









Hand-made and customized by Paul Frank. He is a super nice dude and easy to work with. Originally was paired with an Airline Map Bass I used to have, now paired with my Vintage Modified Jazzmaster.









Sui Generis Strap - Super inexpensive strap I found on Reverb, well made however. Here it is matched with my Hofner Verythin.









Original Fuzz Strap - comfortable and stylish, paired with my Takamine.










Well-Hung Guitar Straps - Found these on Reverb, and they are worth every penny. This paisley comfort strap is well built, very well padded, good-looking and soft. It is just what my poor, old, torn rotator cuff needs.









Another Well-Hung strap - Originally bought for my P-bass, the red/coral paisley just went so well with the birdseye maple top of the Lado that it stayed there. It's like a match made in heaven.

Last two straps are by @TVvoodoo - I highly recommend these straps. Well-Hung Guitar Accessories

Okay now let's see yours!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I do have straps for each of my guitars. So I got lots of them LOL


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes every guitar has its own strap. They go in the case or bag all ready to go. Using the rubber washers for strap locks mainly.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

+1 for each guitar with its own strap. Mostly levy's 2” leather. Mostly exactly the same strap, lol....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dave B4 said:


> +1 for each guitar with its own strap. Mostly levy's 2” leather. Mostly exactly the same strap, lol....
> View attachment 334447


Most of mine are mon coloured--mostly black (Although one is a two piece of black & red.)
the only different one is the one I use on my Mandobird-which has a bandana sewn to it (Bought it that way)
Maybe I will get some pictures.
For the most part they match the instrument in some way.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

One for each guitar here as well, as they all hang a little differently when standing up, so length varies from one guitar to another.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't have one for _every_ guitar, but pretty close. I have a lot "knock-around" guitars that I don't play standing up, so there's really no need. 

Any guitar I have gigged, or could potentially gig with has one. I am a big fan of matching the strap aesthetically to the guitar. I told the guys at the local L&Mc they should have a full length mirror near the strap racks. I want to see what it looks like on me, while on the guitar. Is that a little vain?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got four straps. Three of them are the nylon Ernie Ball ones and the other is a thicker nylon Dunlop. I've been using them all for over a decade. I use Dunlop strap locks so it's just two seconds to switch guitars and I don't even take the strap off my shoulder.

I prefer the nylon straps because I do not like a "grippy" strap. I move around a lot on stage and I like the ease of movement that nylon provides when it comes to rocking the guitar back and forth or changing the neck angle as I switch between hunched over or standing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, strap for each guitar. 

I quit looking at the strap rack, because if I buy a new strap, well you know what has to happen next.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I find you need a strap for each guitar "type" since lengths are different and you don't want to be readjusting all the time, especially if you have strap locks. I found I can use the same length strap on PRS and Les Paul, but I still need 2 since my backup guitar for live has to be strapped with the clip-on wireless as it takes too long to switchover. I love the self-contained Samson Airline wireless transmitters but stopped using them when I realized they were sensitive to noise from iPhones, so I use the digital Line 6 Relay which clip on the strap. 

For some older guitars, I prefer keeping the original buttons rather than installing Strap Locks since they tend to damage the finish around the button over time. For some instruments like the Rickenbacker 4003, you need to order special strap lock bolts. For times I can't use strap locks, I really like the Jim Dunlop $2 Lok Strap Retainers.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

A strap for most guitars though I don’t use them on acoustics much. Locks of the electric ones.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have straps for all of my guitars and they all match the guitar and each other - all of them are black leather Levy straps, mostly 2.5" but a 4" for the bass and a thinner one for the mando. I also have a couple of nylon ones (including an original GC strap) kicking around just in case - mostly they go on rentals.


----------

